
Show HN: The First Quantum Algorithm - made2591
https://madeddu.xyz/posts/quantum/deutsch-algorithm/
======
brudgers
Interesting but doesn't seem to be getting much love. I think "Show HN" posts
usually do better if there's something to play with or try out and
blogs/essays/papers fit more with "regular" submissions.

